

Book giveaway on Amazon only today: Startupedia (please review if you can) - franciscomello
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O98EIFW

======
empressplay
Seems a little lite-on, but it's a good start =) Maybe you can grow it (by
using continuous deployment perhaps ;)

Good job getting something out there!

